# Photo Release Form



## JenLavazza

Hello, I sell my digital images to the clients and they are needing a release form to get them printed....even from places like Walmart.  I've used a very generic one in the past, but am looking for something more professional looking/sounding.  Anyone know where I can get one??
Thanks!


----------



## KmH

Modify to taste and need:

Print Release - Use License
All images © 2009 {name or studio here}, All Rights Reserved. This Use License shall be governed by the laws of the State of _________.
I, [name or studio here], as copyright owner of these images, grant a lifetime, personal, non-commercial use license to ____________________and their immediate family to print or have printed (no larger than (whatever size, if any) reproductions of these images for display in their home and workplace only.
Online Use​{name or studio here} has provided web sized and watermarked images for exclusive use on social networking web sites that are not owned by ____________________ and their immediate family. No other online use is granted. Removal of the watermark from these web sized images, or any other violation of any of the other terms, will constitute a breach of this entire Print Release  Use License, rendering it null and void in its entirety.
Copyright Information​Please remember that because these images are protected by Federal Copyright laws they may not be altered, copied, transmitted or used in any way without prior written consent of the copyright owner, {name or studio here}.
These images may not be entered in any photography or other competition or contest without the expressed written consent of [name or studio here]. Commercial use of the images is prohibited.
No waiver by either party of any of the terms or conditions of this license shall be deemed or construed to be a waiver of such term or condition for the future, or of any subsequent breach thereof. Waivers are only applicable when they are written. There will be no verbal waivers to this agreement. 
The Photographer hereby warrants that he (or she) is the sole creator of these images and owns all rights granted by law.

[Name or studio here]
Address
City, State
Phone:
Email:
Authorized Signature:


----------



## RancerDS

JenLavazza said:


> Hello, I sell my digital images to the clients and they are needing a release form to get them printed....even from places like Walmart.  I've used a very generic one in the past, but am looking for something more professional looking/sounding.  Anyone know where I can get one??
> Thanks!




Apparently they are needing rather large prints because taking them on memory cards to the kiosks wouldn't require it.  So you might want to specify which size enlargements are permitted and if it is a one-time release or unlimited release.


----------



## Vishatrove

KmH said:


> Modify to taste and need:
> 
> Print Release - Use License
> All images © 2009 {name or studio here}, All Rights Reserved. This Use License shall be governed by the laws of the State of _________.
> I, [name or studio here], as copyright owner of these images, grant a lifetime, personal, non-commercial use license to ____________________and their immediate family to print or have printed (no larger than (whatever size, if any) reproductions of these images for display in their home and workplace only.
> Online Use​{name or studio here} has provided web sized and watermarked images for exclusive use on social networking web sites that are not owned by ____________________ and their immediate family. No other online use is granted. Removal of the watermark from these web sized images, or any other violation of any of the other terms, will constitute a breach of this entire Print Release  Use License, rendering it null and void in its entirety.
> Copyright Information​Please remember that because these images are protected by Federal Copyright laws they may not be altered, copied, transmitted or used in any way without prior written consent of the copyright owner, {name or studio here}.
> These images may not be entered in any photography or other competition or contest without the expressed written consent of [name or studio here]. Commercial use of the images is prohibited.
> No waiver by either party of any of the terms or conditions of this license shall be deemed or construed to be a waiver of such term or condition for the future, or of any subsequent breach thereof. Waivers are only applicable when they are written. There will be no verbal waivers to this agreement.
> The Photographer hereby warrants that he (or she) is the sole creator of these images and owns all rights granted by law.
> 
> [Name or studio here]
> Address
> City, State
> Phone:
> Email:
> Authorized Signature:


this also is the things that i wanted, thank u so much


----------



## Stradawhovious

It seems odd to me that you have a developed website, but not a developed photo release.

Either way, looks like they have you covered.


----------

